# 他说四天前买了一部苹果手机。



## stephenlearner

Hi,

请教一个问题：
昨天我碰见小王，他跟我说：”我三天前买了一个苹果智能手机。"
今天，我向朋友转述：
1. 昨天我碰见小王，他说四天前买了一部苹果手机。
2. 昨天我碰见小王，他说他四天前买了一部苹果手机。
3. 昨天我碰见小王，他说他三天前买了一部苹果手机。
（注：1-3里三个加下划线的部分都不强调，就是平平的语气。)
4. 昨天我碰见小王，他说他四天前买了一部苹果手机。
5. 昨天我碰见小王，他说他三天前买了一部苹果手机。
（注：4-5里加下划线的“他”强调，其他不强调)

你们觉得这几句话里面，哪些对？我是有些糊涂了。

多谢！


----------



## albert_laosong

I think 3 is correct. I don't understand why "他” needs to be emphsized in 4 and 5.


----------



## stephenlearner

我是糊涂了，我觉得1、2都对。1比2要好，但是2若是在“他”后稍顿一下，就和1 一样了。
若是用“三天前”，我总觉得哪里需要强调，但是在写问题的时候，没有想好该强调哪里。
现在，我想是这样：他说*他三天前*买了一部苹果手机。“他三天前“比其他部分稍强调一下，就可以；但是若和其他部分一样的语气，我感觉不对。不过我也不肯定，我只是感觉不对。


----------



## SimonTsai

昨天我碰見小王，他說他四天前——原話是說三天——買了新手機。


----------



## albert_laosong

我觉得一般人转述别人说话的时候，应该不会自己去换算这个日子的，即便换算也是放在转述之后，例如：
昨天我碰见小王了，他说他三天前买了一部苹果手机。按现在算的话，就是四天之前。
所以我觉得1,2都不对。


----------



## SimonTsai

轉述 (indirect speech) 他人過去所言，而非引述 (direct speech)，一切時態原則上，自以轉述的當下為基準點 (present)。說「四天前」，基準點在說話的當下。聽人說「四天前」，直覺是以說話的人說話的當下為基準點。

若說「三天前」，聽的人要正確地理解說話的人的意思，便累了點，得考慮前文。


----------



## Skatinginbc

把 "昨天" 改成不明確的日期 (e.g., 上次, 上禮拜, 上個月), 以致想換算也無法換算日子, 然後再看看 「三天前」的說法能不能接受。如果可以接受的話, 那麼選項 (3) (i.e., 昨天我碰见小王，他说他三天前买了一部苹果手机) 不應算是錯誤的說法。 譬如:

上個月我碰見小王，他說他三天前買了一部蘋果手機。==> 你們能不能接受這樣的句子? 我不知道。好像可以，但似乎不是很自然。自然對話 (e.g., 上個月我碰見小王，他說他買了一部蘋果手機) 不會特意提到「三天前」。要提到「三天前」, 必因「三天前」是一個非常重要的信息, 必須特意強調。可是,「上個月我碰見小王，他說他三天前買了一部蘋果手機」是強調「三天前」的自然表達方式嗎? 不是。要強調, 我會用別的說法 (e.g., 那時, 他說他是三天前買的)。

選項 (2) (i.e., 昨天我碰见小王，他说他四天前买了一部苹果手机), 會把我弄迷糊。不知道究竟是那一天。


stephenlearner said:


> 我是有些糊涂了。


"會把人弄迷糊"  的事實說明這不是 (or 這些都不是) 中文的自然表達方式。


----------



## SimonTsai

Skatinginbc said:


> 上個月我碰見小王，他說他三天前買了一部蘋果手機。==> 你們能不能接受這樣的句子？


我不接受。


----------



## mfmfm

既然句子的开头已经提到了“昨天”，那么后面的“X天前”应该是以“昨天”为参照的，所以是”三天“而不是”四天“，这是我的语感。

但楼主提到的”三天前“最好写成”三天之前“，这样意思更明确。

3. 昨天我碰见小王，他说他三天前买了一部苹果手机。（基本正确）
3‘. 昨天我碰见小王，他说他三天之前买了一部苹果手机（完全正确）

至于为什么，我认为，”三天前“可能有两种意思
a. ”三天以前“
b.”三天之前“

”以前“的参照点必须是今天，或者说是此时此刻；”之前“的参照点取决于前文所描述的时刻，也就是说是不固定的。
所以，个人认为“三天之前”是最好的。


----------



## SuperXW

stephenlearner said:


> Hi,
> 
> 请教一个问题：
> 昨天我碰见小王，他跟我说：”我三天前买了一个苹果智能手机。"
> 今天，我向朋友转述：
> 1. 昨天我碰见小王，他说四天前买了一部苹果手机。
> 2. 昨天我碰见小王，他说他四天前买了一部苹果手机。
> 3. 昨天我碰见小王，他说他三天前买了一部苹果手机。
> （注：1-3里三个加下划线的部分都不强调，就是平平的语气。)
> 4. 昨天我碰见小王，他说他四天前买了一部苹果手机。
> 5. 昨天我碰见小王，他说他三天前买了一部苹果手机。
> （注：4-5里加下划线的“他”强调，其他不强调)


这种常见句子想太多，容易遭遇“完型崩溃”。
根据我的直觉：
1 可接受
2 好像不如上句
3 可接受
4 没必要，强调他并没有明确日期，还不如换个表达，比如“我听说，四天前小王买了部手机。”
5 同上

其实这种表述方式，本来就会导致意思模糊不清，所以说话才需要额外的解释，写公文你要注上日期。并不是什么事情都能一句话说清的。
当你遇见语言nerd：
“昨天碰见小王，他说他三天前买了一部苹果手机。”
“今天星期五，三天前究竟是星期二，还是星期一？”
“他昨天说的三天前，那就是星期一。”
“那么，三天前，究竟是24小时算一天，还是过了零点算一天，还是第二天早上算一天？”
“呃……第二天早上算一天吧？你关心这个干嘛？”
“你表述不清晰嘛！要是他晚上买的，你早上问的，那说不定还得算个半天呢！”
“啊……？应该没这么一说吧……？”
“好吧……等等！他说三天前？那四天前、五天前，是不是都算三天前？他说不定在一年前就买了呢！！”
“……打扰了，告辞！！！”


----------



## forgoodorill

SuperXW said:


> 4 没必要，强调他并没有明确日期，还不如换个表达，比如“我听说，四天前小王买了部手机。”





SuperXW said:


> 其实这种表述方式，本来就会导致意思模糊不清，所以说话才需要额外的解释，写公文你要注上日期。并不是什么事情都能一句话说清的。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

这种句子第一感觉才能作准，否则，越读越熟，第一感觉认为错误的句子也会渐渐觉得正确。

我的第一感觉是
昨天我碰到小王，他说（他）三天前买了一部手机。


----------

